# which style to go for?



## bates

Hi team,

Have been training Muay Thai for a while now and now I'm looking to get into MMA to increase the fitness and learn new things.

the things I had in mind were Krav Maga, BJJ or the actual MMA.

I do have some reservations on practicing the MMA course as it combines soo many techniques and in my rookie opinion it looks tricky to master the style.

All advise is more then welcome.

Cheers


----------



## OU

IMO especially int today's MMA, wrestling>BJJ. Especially if you prefer striking. Wrestling, more specifically take down defense would probably be the best thing you could learn as a striker transitioning to MMA. Good wrestling will allow you to dictate where the fight takes place, you can also learn some catch wrestling moves to add in some submissions. 
Others might disagree but I think wrestling is a more important and more effective tool compared to BJJ. It is a tool that is useful in all aspects. Standing, clinch and on the ground.


----------



## Scarecrow

Keep up with the Muay Thai and add in either Jitz or submission wrestling.


----------



## bates

I'm definitely keeping up with Muay Thai, it's too much fun.

I'm just doubting between MMA and BJJ because I want to learn an additional style and develop myself and getting better. BJJ has some links to judo so includes more grabs etc... plus you can grow and develop as a practitioner.

MMA learns you a bit of everything but I prefer to learn one style correctly rather than learning a bit of 5 styles and maybe not being able of doing any of decent.

Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------

